# Solved: how to copy images taken on phone to PC



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,
trying to help someone with a 
samsung GT-I8700 
they want to copy the images from the phone on to a PC

thought this would just be a simple case of downloading a samsung piece of management software and then be able to transfer the images 

appears to be more difficult then it should be ...... cant find much information 

any advice


----------



## laurarose (Sep 3, 2012)

Usually when you connect your phone to your PC, it will either pull up a Kies download prompt or you could access the files using My Computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks 
I forgot all about Kies  

so its all working now
thanks again


----------

